# I am only the messenger not the forecaster!



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

Joe Bastardi as of 6:30 am today said yes a X-mas snow storm is coming.He believes the GFS is not catching on yet and will sing a different tune on Friday.This is for the Mid-Atlantic and NE.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*X-mas snow*

LETS hope so Thumbs Up


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

i sure hope soo because everyone else's outlooks are pretty bleak!


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Does he mention anything else about the rest of the winter?


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

So far he hasn't said anything about the rest of the winter, hmmmmm i'm looking forward to february


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

So you have had all this time off and now you want to plow on Christmas day? No thank you.


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

7am post by JB and he is not backing down.He says that everyone thinks he's nuts and that his son is getting smack on FB about his dads bold prediction on a Storm for X-mas. Joe still thinks this is a Mid-Atlantic storm and people will be kissing his but or slamming the door in his face by Sunday.


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

JB will be on Fox Business News this afternoon and he said he is going to issue a snow map for the East Coast and Mid-Atlantic for X-Mas Day Storm.He is really going out on a limb for this one and if it turns out to be a bust then he better dig a real big hole and hide or if he's right then JB will be a HERO! Bottom of the ninth,bases loaded with 2 strikes and your best hitter at the plate.Oh Boy!!!


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

cet;1388313 said:


> So you have had all this time off and now you want to plow on Christmas day? No thank you.


Yeah... I don't get it.


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

JB REALLY HAS A SET OF BRASS BALLS! His update at 1:30 pm is what he will tell Fox Buisness at 2:30pm today for everyone to hear.Buckle up here it comes! Light snow Northern NJ,Eastern Pa and a thumping for CT,Mass, RI, up to 6inches.


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

i can't believe it, its 60 in NJ right now.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

32 here and snowing


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

I have seen 2 updated forecasts like this one but can't find the link to the other. This was DEC 8 and the other one was a bit later...FWIW
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/accuweathercom-20112012-winter-1/58451

I know hardly anything about forecasting but most articles have said the "wild card" to this winter will be if the AO Arctic Oscillation starts to turn from positve to negative...if that happens then snowy weather could be here


----------



## performanceplus (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't see us in CT getting anything from this. Everyone around here says its a complete miss.


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

Well JB just posted a small hint that the forecast models are trending West and a Phase of the two jets looks good for his week-end storm.How does one man out of thousands of meterologist see this stuff while everyone else says that guy is nuts? He says game is on!


----------



## cpmi (Dec 18, 2010)

turfmasters;1389322 said:


> Well JB just posted a small hint that the forecast models are trending West and a Phase of the two jets looks good for his week-end storm.How does one man out of thousands of meterologist see this stuff while everyone else says that guy is nuts? He says game is on!


I think he is looking at the models from last year-what a kook


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

JB just posted at 7am and NO STORM! Better climb in that hole and cover yourself up.


----------

